# US WWII aerial mining



## Micdrow (Oct 6, 2007)

Document on aerial mining by the US.

Enjoy


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Find!!!


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2007)

Agreed SYS good item there MD.
IMO the guys who laid mines had some of the toughest jobs going.
In the book War In A Stringbag, Charlie Lamb says that of all his missions (including the Bismark attack) mine laying was the worst as you always had a long way to go and you had to return regularly to re-sew the same area, the enemy knew this, and often would be waiting with pre-trained ack, ack.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah thanks Mic!! This answered a question I asked a few months back!!


----------

